# Weird things



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you guys ever caught your raTs doing weird things that make you laugh??

I just found fudge like this trying to drink my slurpee and he got stuck


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

georgiaae said:


> Have you guys ever caught your raTs doing weird things that make you laugh??
> 
> I just found fudge like this trying to drink my slurpee and he got stuck


Yes,
My rats have made me laugh many times with their weirdness/cuteness. 

I got a really good laugh out of what your rat did as well. LOL  

Thanks for posting such a cute funny picture.  That was a great way to start the day.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes!! Literally about five minutes ago mumble did two funny things!

I was eating oats and bran flakes with warm water and mumble jumped onto my shoulder, and stuck his head straight in the bowl was eating while I was it was very funny then when
He finished he went to go I between my pillows ended up getting stuck with his bum straight up in the air tail flapping and back paws running I had to pull him back out haha was very funny and cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's the littler monster in action haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

That picture is too funny! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

One time when my fella was ill, little Freyja came out to see him and she hopped on his arm and started 'surfing'; she likes to stand up and make herself tall a lot but she stayed that way for a few minutes, swaying about. She really looked like she was on a surfboard, it was so cute, haha. Maybe she was trying to cheer him up!


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Kaliloca said:


> Yes,
> My rats have made me laugh many times with their weirdness/cuteness.
> 
> I got a really good laugh out of what your rat did as well. LOL
> ...


Haha theyre so funny! Have a good day ..its midnight here! :what:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Ratfinx said:


> Yes!! Literally about five minutes ago mumble did two funny things!
> 
> I was eating oats and bran flakes with warm water and mumble jumped onto my shoulder, and stuck his head straight in the bowl was eating while I was it was very funny then when
> He finished he went to go I between my pillows ended up getting stuck with his bum straight up in the air tail flapping and back paws running I had to pull him back out haha was very funny and cute
> ...


Hahaha he sounds so funny!! When i first read your post i thought you said he fell in your oats and got stuck with his head in it hahahha!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow thats such a good photo (purplegirl) !! Hes so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

georgiaae said:


> Hahaha he sounds so funny!! When i first read your post i thought you said he fell in your oats and got stuck with his head in it hahahha!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha he did try put his front paws in but that's the furthest I'd let him otherwise he's probably swim in it haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

haha, bless, these photos made me laugh  My Manuel got stuck like that in my boot once, absolutely hilarious. Little Imp wiggles his tail like a dog if you scritch the right spot- the pad of his left hind foot  Rats are so odd sometimes


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha Holly always does that when I'm drinking tea!  Sometimes Ivy gets these bursts of excitement and tries to run vertically up my wardrobe and just comes crashing back down. I hope I can get a video sometime soon, its so funny :')


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

PurpleGirl, that photo is hilarious! You should Photoshop in a little surf board


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I love these pictures! I wish I could catch my guys doing some of the silly stuff they like to do. Mostly they love hiding in shoes and trying to climb into my cups.


----------

